# No LH Surge



## April33 (Mar 3, 2011)

Can anybody please give me their opinion?

I have been using a Clearblue Ovulation Monitor for 4 months. For the first 3 months I saw two bars ('high fertility') around day 8/day 9, indicating a rise in my oestrogen levels. I saw three bars ('peak fertility') around day 12, indicating I was about to ovulate.

This month I saw two bars, as usual, on day 9. However, it's now day 17 and I still only have two bars, so I'm assuming this means that I'm not going to ovulate this month.

Is it normal to have months where you don't ovulate? What are some of the reasons why I would not ovulate this month?

Is it likely that my cycle will return to normal after this month? 

Is it likely AF will arrive at her normal time, even though I haven't ovulated (my periods are regular)?

Apologies if these seem like really silly questions, just need an idea of what is going on!


----------

